# Saratoga Driving MidWinter Conference



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 17, 2011)

It is this Saturday and should be awesome.




Hope to see/meet some of you there from the Northeast.

See page 4 of their newsletter for details





newsletter link

Angie


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 23, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> It is this Saturday and should be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 24, 2011)

It is over now, sorry. It was in Latham. Some great speakers were there, Jeff Morse, John Greenall just to name a few. There were presentations on turnout, teaching the halt, farm insurance, working through super reinsmanship class.. Food was great and people were friendly. I was glad I went and look forward to next years.

This is the link to the Saratoga Driving Association

Saratoga Driving Association

Angie


----------

